# 12" Orion XTR Pro info?



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

I forgot about my collection over the years, I just remembered I have 2 Orion XTR Pro 12" subs just gathering dust!! I want to build a box and hook these bad boys up anybody remember the specs on sealed and ported? Im sorry if this is posted in the wrong class, but I thought it would be at home in the old school car audio discussion, they are the older 4 spoke basket models that look like the older "red" orion hcca motor's and baskets. Anybody have advice on these? I bought a pair of them on ebay a while back they both work and are in mint condition believed to never have been powered up. They could use a recone anybody up for that job?


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Finally found a picture these are just sitting in an enclosure in my garage this is the XTR Pro model that has the 4 spoke basket and hcca look alike.


----------

